# WOW! Buddy Guy is THE MASTER!!!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

As I posted a few months ago, I went and saw Buddy and Jonny Lang in Vancouver this past Sunday. MANOHMAN! Other than some less-than-optimum sound, Jonny was pretty good...BUT...Mr. Buddy Guy! I was even more blown away that my highest expectations could predict! 74 years old? His band was hot...when Buddy changed his dynamics, they were right there with him. Sometimes he was playing SO quietly, you had to work to hear him, but not because his band was louder, and the weird thing is, even when he was playing that quietly, his sound was still HUGE, if you can understand what I am getting at! Would I like to be able to do that or what? The next minute he would be RIPPING! Near the end of the concert, he walked off the front of the stage singing into a hand-held mic with a roadie following him up the aisle of the theatre to relieve him of the mic whenever he was playing. He then walked out of the auditorium, through the lobby (playing all the while), and down the other aisle back to the stage, stopping along the way to give a young lad (not me) a pick to strum his guitar while he was fretting the notes. He put on a totally entertaining and classy show with playing that I daresay any other blues player today would be hard-pressed to match, and of course, the most amazing voice to boot. He also had some pretty funny patter going on during the show. I didn't realize he is playing in Victoria tonight until I looked at the back of the shirt I bought (LOL!), but if I had known in time to arrange it, you can be sure I would have been going tonight as well. It's sad that I have always been a fan of his and that it has taken me this long to get to see one of his shows, but you know I will see him again and again from here on in if I ever get the chance.
-Mike
P.S. Big thanks to whoever it was in my earlier thread that told me to bring earplugs. I didn't need them for JL, but Buddy WAS loud, and it was good to have a set in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd love to see him live.

I've been listening to Damn Right I've got the Blues a lot lately.

A great entertainer & musician.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

he came to the Empire theatre in Belleville a few years back - and I missed it.....I phoned them up and asked if they were having him back again - they said - likely not - the show was not well attended......sad..sad indeed.....

I've been listening to alot of his stuff lately too.....just LOVE his rendition of Red House


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He has played Hamilton Place sometime in April for about 5 years running. We have seen him twice there. Usually the tickets went on sale about 10 months in advance. The first time was a great show, the second seemed to be cut short and was not as energetic. I would say the second one was good. But he is another one of those old blues players that everyone should see at least once.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw him several years ago at Convocation Hall (U of T), which can have stellar sound. Chris Duarte opened the show and he was mixed so loud and lousy we almost left. However, the mix and volume for Buddy Guy was fantastic, and he put on a great show. I kind of get the impression he plays every show like it could be his last. He mimiced other players like SRV and Clapton, much to the amusement of the crowd. The walkabout act was popular too.

Maybe one of the best shows I've seen...not that I go to many.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought Junior Wells' album "Coming at You" (featuring Buddy on guitar) in 1968, after interviewing Junior for my high school newspaper. Must have spent that entire year trying to learn all of Buddy's solos and classic riffs. There is an awful lot of Buddy in Stevie Ray Vaughan and Eric Clapton.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> I'd love to see him live.
> 
> I've been listening to Damn Right I've got the Blues a lot lately.
> 
> A great entertainer & musician.


I love that album! I bought his new one, SKIN DEEP at the concert, and it's excellent as well!
-Mikey


----------

